# It is good to know some Saturdays we can still make $400



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Thanj god folks are taking Uberlike wildfire on Saturdays. $48 incentive got me up to $407 for tonight .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

12 hour Limits.

$400.00 will NEVER HAPPEN
IN MY MARKET.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I couldn't do $400 in a weekend anymore, Here $400 on uber is a 40 hour + WEEK.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 12 hour Limits.
> 
> $400.00 will NEVER HAPPEN
> IN MY MARKET.


Sorry to hear that. Try.a better market if you can.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Or a better Company

* this message brought to you by
" Uber Ministry of Public Enlightenment.
** " LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!
*** " Move Fast & Break Stuff " a.k.a.BLITZKRIEG

**** UBER ALLES


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Or a better Company
> 
> * this message brought to you by
> " Uber Ministry of Public Enlightenment.
> ...


Blitzkrieg sounds like almost Third Reik.


----------



## pearl east (May 19, 2018)

Uber needs to cut the rate more in your market.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

pearl east said:


> Uber needs to cut the rate more in your market.


Lol. They already take half of our pay. You can be certain that the $420 I finished with last night had at least another $300ish that Uber made me from. But at least I went home woth $420. Last ride I set destination filter. And today I woke uo to nice airport runs and am already over $100 and it is only 3pm. So thank god my market is still good


----------



## cangold (Mar 18, 2018)

where is your market?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

cangold said:


> where is your market?


It is in Minneapolis, but Chicago and some other markets do better than us in earnings.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 12 hour Limits.
> 
> $400.00 will NEVER HAPPEN
> IN MY MARKET.


It never happens in anybody's market .


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> It never happens in anybody's market .


IllI miss, it may be my last one ever  bye nye 400


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> It never happens in anybody's market .


I saw you edited tour original post. Everyone knows I am no imposter. Glad you delted that part.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Thanj god folks are taking Uberlike wildfire on Saturdays. $48 incentive got me up to $407 for tonight .
> 
> View attachment 245617


Nice try, Uber Imposter . We all know, as drivers that nobody makes that kind of money .



moJohoJo said:


> It never happens in anybody's market .


He/She is a phony driver and actually works behind a desk to get more recruits to sign up . Total lie .



Ozzyoz said:


> Lol. They already take half of our pay. You can be certain that the $420 I finished with last night had at least another $300ish that Uber made me from. But at least I went home woth $420. Last ride I set destination filter. And today I woke uo to nice airport runs and am already over $100 and it is only 3pm. So thank god my market is still good


LIAR .



tohunt4me said:


> 12 hour Limits.
> 
> $400.00 will NEVER HAPPEN
> IN MY MARKET.


NEVER HAPPENS IN ANY DRIVER'S MARKET .


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> Nice try, Uber Imposter . We all know, as drivers that nobody makes that kind of money .
> 
> He/She is a phony driver and actually works behind a desk to get more recruits to sign up . Total lie .
> 
> ...


Your just an active member, I am a "Well-Known" member. You don't believe me ? I can record video of me scrolling through my app to show you all my earnings. You wanna see it as proof? And yes with the new upfront pricing model, I make less than I used to. Here is attachment of screenshot from the Uber partner website. Hopefully this is enough proof for anyone that thinks I am a liar lol. Surprised to see someone call me liar and imposter. I once kicked out a real imposter out of my car. I got video of that incident. https://i.imgur.com/9xcAlk7.jpg










Also here is another screenshot of past weeks. I drive nearly everyweek. I make about $1k or above most weeks, and beleive me I don't work for Uber to recruit people. I am at risk of deactivation from seeing safety flags pop up here and there. I have received email twice in the past, but Uber didn't actually say I am at risk of deactivation, but from reading past deactivation stories I am sure it will happen to me eventually unless Uber becomes more fair and just doesn't go by what Pax says. Most pax give me 5 stars though. Here look at past weekly earnings of mine









I also wanna add that other weeks of mine show Saturday as my highest earning day. It is aleaal Saturdays that I make the most as that is when people are well rested and ready to go out clubbing and more. It is the reason I wear shorts and put on sandles so I can vent well as I usually drive 9 hours on Saturday with lots of breaks.
Here look at a past Saturday earning. Nearly $400. I've also had some Saturday's where I did $500+ but those are more rare.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Your just an active member, I am a "Well-Known" member. You don't believe me ? I can record video of me scrolling through my app to show you all my earnings. You wanna see it as proof? And yes with the new upfront pricing model, I make less than I used to. Here is attachment of screenshot from the Uber partner website. Hopefully this is enough proof for anyone that thinks I am a liar lol. Surprised to see someone call me liar and imposter. I once kicked out a real imposter out of my car. I got video of that incident. https://i.imgur.com/9xcAlk7.jpg
> 
> View attachment 246238
> 
> ...


Anybody can make up a fake payment statement . Nice try, anyways . Your not fooling anybody .


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ozzieoz --- How many hours are you driving for that kind of money ??
Very impressive but not if you are putting in 70-80 hours.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> How many hours are you driving for that kind of money ??
> Very impressive but not if you are putting in 70-80 hours.


140 hours weekly .


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> 140 hours weekly .


___________________

Now who is the fake ??


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ___________________
> 
> Now who is the fake ??


YOU !! Minus gas, car pmts, insurance, maintenance it comes out to $627 net profit for the week .



KK2929 said:


> Ozzieoz --- How many hours are you driving for that kind of money ??
> Very impressive but not if you are putting in 70-80 hours.


Your right . Even at 70 - 80 hrs. a week you can't pull in that much money . You must NOT be an imposter . Thanks for stating the truth .


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Ozzyoz Good job!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> Ozzieoz --- How many hours are you driving for that kind of money ??
> Very impressive but not if you are putting in 70-80 hours.


Bulk of my hours are Friday through Sunday. Sunday is mostly airport so most of my money is coming from only Friday and Saturday. I work from 4:30pm friday evening into 2am. Then I sleep and wake up at 11am and do Noon to pretty much 2 am, but with a split shift break or a series of breaks where I keep coming back to it after I go home and get rest. I also do Casino and Airports in between. After I drive drunk folks that smell of Alcohol, I stop driving and just go home to let alcohol smell out of my car, as I had a passenger complain in the past that they smelled alcohol and I was impaired driving. But in reality it was previous pax that were drunk young guys who made car smell of it, so lady I picked up afterwards who was Sober assumed it was me. Here are screenshots but I average around 35 hours driving. This isn't including Lyft either. The low earning days or weeks also has more Lyft than usual. Also keep in mind I have a full-time day job of 40 hours a week. This is just doing Uber on the side. So I am blessed to be in a good market i guess, since all of you guys are mentioning they never see that kind of earnings in any market. I probably shouldn't share this on here, if Uber picks up on it they may eat more from my earnings. 
































moJohoJo said:


> Anybody can make up a fake payment statement . Nice try, anyways . Your not fooling anybody .


If you like I can do screen video recording and open the Uber app and scroll through it all while you see. I have no reason to fake anything, I also definitely don't work for Uber. I hate Uber support, Uber also doesn't listen to me when I complain about stuff, and they also put Eats surge in middle of lake Michigan or in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean kind of near where those Portugese Islands are.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Bulk of my hours are Friday through Sunday. Sunday is mostly airport so most of my money is coming from only Friday and Saturday. I work from 4:30pm friday evening into 2am. Then I sleep and wake up at 11am and do Noon to pretty much 2 am, but with a split shift break or a series of breaks where I keep coming back to it after I go home and get rest. I also do Casino and Airports in between. After I drive drunk folks that smell of Alcohol, I stop driving and just go home to let alcohol smell out of my car, as I had a passenger complain in the past that they smelled alcohol and I was impaired driving. But in reality it was previous pax that were drunk young guys who made car smell of it, so lady I picked up afterwards who was Sober assumed it was me. Here are screenshots but I average around 35 hours driving. This isn't including Lyft either. The low earning days or weeks also has more Lyft than usual. Also keep in mind I have a full-time day job of 40 hours a week. This is just doing Uber on the side. So I am blessed to be in a good market i guess, since all of you guys are mentioning they never see that kind of earnings in any market. I probably shouldn't share this on here, if Uber picks up on it they may eat more from my earnings.
> View attachment 246260
> View attachment 246261
> View attachment 246262
> ...


Don't forget, that's gross . Minus 30 % for your overhead expenses .Driver gets the crumbs .


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

moJohoJo said:


> Don't forget, that's gross . Minus 30 % for your overhead expenses .Driver gets the crumbs .


True true, gas insurance and taxes is what I actually drive mostly for. At least Uber sill offsets most of my bills. My day job alone would not allow me to survive unless I didn't contribute to 401k. I am maxing out my 401K from my full-time job so my paychecks are only $700 after taxes and roth/401k contributions, and that is why I need Uber. The 401K contributions are tax-deferred so my end of the year tax liability will be lower. When I get a raise which comes every year, I will increase 401K limit. If it wasn't for Taxes I think lots of folks would be doing Uber. Gas ain't the big problem, gas is only $2.63 in my area.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

With Minneapolis rates his numbers are possible.

Keep in mind MSP is still has the highest rates in the country.

(I'm ignoring NYC because it's an exception due to the increased insurance cost and requirements of having a TLC plate) The math isn't the same.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> With Minneapolis rates his numbers are possible.
> 
> Keep in mind MSP is still has the highest rates in the country.
> 
> (I'm ignoring NYC because it's an exception due to the increased insurance cost and requirements of having a TLC plate) The math isn't the same.


They already lowered our rates. Any other slash and gazilions of drivers will quit. Any other slash and drivers will start using square reader all the time.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> They already lowered our rates. Any other slash and gazilions of drivers will quit. Any other slash and drivers will start using square reader all the time.


That's what i said when the rates in Orlando was lowered to 90c a mile.

It's 53c a mile now

New ants will slowly to come in to replace old ants...

Ants will see your postings on how much you made today and assume it applies to them a year from now..

It happened before it will happen again...


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's what i said when the rates in Orlando was lowered to 90c a mile.
> 
> It's 53c a mile now
> 
> ...


Ants should first see what my market pays per mile, mot just jump to assimilate omg illI make a killing. Anyone with a SSN and DL in Florida can get better job than doing Uber full-time. I think there are a lot of Haitians, cubans etc that are disadvantaged and can do even warehouse jobd or factory jobs down there. My market has severe winters which give us round the clock surge, and we even had rate increase recently m. I use my suv to shine in uberx when winter arrives as regular small sedan drivers fear driving Uber.

Take the below screenshot. That saturday shows $500+ in 1 day that I made. That was do to a snow storm where I had to disable traction control just to get my SUV out of snow spinning wheel risk. Come to extreme cold areas in winter and any driver in Uberx can pull in shitloads of money. The XL and Lux/black feast even more than we do. Doing this parttipar it is easy to get to $140+ in evenings after I get off my day job in winter, but summer is slower less earnings.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> With Minneapolis rates his numbers are possible.
> 
> Keep in mind MSP is still has the highest rates in the country.


Anytime someone shows how good they do you always say how they drive in the city with the highest rates. But Minneapolis only pays 78 cents a mile.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2018)

Nice work bud. Im just a newb on week 6 in SF. I raked in $340 in SF on Friday for 10 hours. $400 is doable...sometimes, with lots of energy drinks.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Nice work bud. Im just a newb on week 6 in SF. I raked in $340 in SF on Friday for 10 hours. $400 is doable...sometimes, with lots of energy drinks.


I thought you guys in HQ of all tech would be making $800+ on Saturdays.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Anytime someone shows how good they do you always say how they drive in the city with the highest rates. But Minneapolis only pays 78 cents a mile.


That's only 47% higher than Orlando.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's only 47% higher than Orlando.


Okay, that's a fair and accurate statement. But stop saying everyone else is in the best market because that's not even close to being correct. I dont know this for a fact but it sounds to me like you are in one of the WORST areas for U/L. I dont see how anyone could show a profit to the IRS in Orlando, if I lived in Orlando and U/L was my only job I would park my car under the FIU bridge and pray for a repeat!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> Okay, that's a fair and accurate statement. But stop saying everyone else is in the best market because that's not even close to being correct. I dont know this for a fact but it sounds to me like you are in one of the WORST areas for U/L. I dont see how anyone could show a profit to the IRS in Orlando, if I lived in Orlando and U/L was my only job I would park my car under the FIU bridge and pray for a repeat!


Things have been heading downhill in my market Minneapolis. People have become surge resistant that the last 2 weekends I only made $200ish on Saturday where I normally easily used to do $400 to $500. The extreme cold will bring their wallets out when the cold arrives, but problem with that is that they don't know how to hit their snow covered shoes together so they don't cause a puddle on my car floor. So now I am just happy driving UberEats and making $100 a day. Saturdays I will mix UberEats with driving regular humans. The regular human driving puts wear and tear on my car. UberEats it is just me and Uber doesn't even need an inspection from me, just background check and insurance. I think when I made this post was the last time I will ever see $400 and up for a saturday or anyday unless some terrible winter makes everything surge constantly. There was one historic snow storm that I made $800


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> Okay, that's a fair and accurate statement. But stop saying everyone else is in the best market because that's not even close to being correct. I dont know this for a fact but it sounds to me like you are in one of the WORST areas for U/L. I dont see how anyone could show a profit to the IRS in Orlando, if I lived in Orlando and U/L was my only job I would park my car under the FIU bridge and pray for a repeat!











See this right here?

"taxi"

Taxi rates (paid to me) are 95% higher per mile than the highest tier of Uber/lyft. And in slow traffic the per minute rate is
double the highest tier of uber/lyft.

Compared to uberX/uber eats the taxi rates paid are 352% higher (yes three and a half times higher) per mile and 462% higher (over 4 1/2 times higher) for slow traffic. (there are no decimal points, this is intentional)

And in a rented company taxi, my expenses come in under 50c a mile average. (plus tolls) This is less than the standard mileage rate.

You are correct, there is no making money in Orlando on any uber/lyft platform. In terms of showing profit to the IRS it was impossible 2 rate cuts ago.

But the important thing to keep in mind is that Orlando rates for X used to be higher than any current rates except for NYC, Uber can still slash your rates to down to Orlando's level and you should be scared of this happening.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> View attachment 252056
> 
> See this right here?
> 
> ...


Wow Taxi drivers are on this Forum too. Wow


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Thanj god folks are taking Uberlike wildfire on Saturdays. $48 incentive got me up to $407 for tonight .
> 
> View attachment 245617


Someone got a good algorithm this week.


----------



## b100 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

b100 said:


> View attachment 253816


We were talking $400, not $500 in Euros. My Amsterdamish friend. In a few hundred years all those Amsterdam areas will be under water.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> View attachment 252056
> 
> See this right here?
> 
> ...


Yea but who still takes a taxi?? When you have Uber/Lyft in every city?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yea but who still takes a taxi?? When you have Uber/Lyft in every city?


Enough people...

I can't explain it either, but there's still enough people using taxis.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

People who only have cash.. People without smart phones.
People who want to rob you


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

wallae said:


> People who only have cash.. People without smart phones.
> People who want to rob you


People whose cell phones went dead,
people who just broke their phone,
people who forgot to pay their phone bill,
people who can't afford an uber and their mom is going to pay at the destination
*People who had really bad experiences on uber/lyft*
People who the hospital shoves in my car with an account lip to drive home they are trying to get rid of
People who NEVER pay for rides and BOOM, they need a ride.

It's a surprisingly endless list


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> 12 hour Limits.
> 
> $400.00 will NEVER HAPPEN
> IN MY MARKET.


This is why I quit, it would take me a month to make that.


----------



## matty moo (Aug 21, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> It is in Minneapolis, but Chicago and some other markets do better than us in earnings.


how do you know the statistics on different markets? can you provide a link?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

matty moo said:


> how do you know the statistics on different markets? can you provide a link?


I've read the earnings on Reddit subs.


----------



## Alex Driver (Jul 26, 2018)

I can pull $200 on any day of the week


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Alex Driver said:


> I can pull $200 on any day of the week


Not here.. during the week...unless you work 30 hours


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> Nice try, Uber Imposter . We all know, as drivers that nobody makes that kind of money .
> 
> He/She is a phony driver and actually works behind a desk to get more recruits to sign up . Total lie .
> 
> ...


Oh yea


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> Oh yea


About 3 $8.5 rides per hour for 50 hours straight

Can't do it here. At .60 a mile...Every single ride would go clear from one border of the city to the other
My avg Lyft ride is 3.5 and I sit for 20 minutes between them.
I can match the hourly rate of 22 but ONLY weekend nights with Uber's surge. After that I'm lucky to do 1/2


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

wallae said:


> About 3 $8.5 rides per hour for 50 hours straight
> 
> Can't do it here. At .60 a mile...Every single ride would go clear from one border of the city to the other
> My avg Lyft ride is 3.5 and I sit for 20 minutes between them.
> I can match the hourly rate of 22 but ONLY weekend nights with Uber's surge. After that I'm lucky to do 1/2


Your area sucks sorry


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> Oh yea


The rider quality has gone down, although it is still possible for me with all my tricks to pull in $400 on Saturdays. I just don't bother with it anymore and live a normal life now and go to the Gym. These riders hate us drivers and will take it out on us if they had previous terrible experience with another driver, so it is all a joke. I just do mainly UberEats now as i don't deal with rider drama and false accusations.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> The rider quality has gone down, although it is still possible for me with all my tricks to pull in $400 on Saturdays. I just don't bother with it anymore and live a normal life now and go to the Gym. These riders hate us drivers and will take it out on us if they had previous terrible experience with another driver, so it is all a joke. I just do mainly UberEats now as i don't deal with rider drama and false accusations.


That's cool I just hate the negative drivers mostly in Florida who make numbers up and say you better off working at Walmart. And 8 dollars the most you can make


----------

